# Elizabethan Collar



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

We will have our puppy neutered in early-June. I have bad memories of the traditional Elizabethan collar with my previous dogs -- it broke my heart to see their confused faces as they bumped into walls...

So, I have searched for and found some alternatives:

soft e-collar: http://www.bonafido.com/page7.html

bitenot collar: http://www.bitenot.com/

procollar (an inflatable collar): http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=100555

Quilted soft Elizabethan collar: http://dinkydawg.com/Accessories/

Trimline Veterinary Recovery Collar: http://www.trimlineinc.com/description.cfmhttp://www.trimlineinc.com/description.cfm

Just wondering if anyone has tried any of these or has any other recommendations?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The inflatable collar sounds like the one that Cosmosmom just used when her boys got neutered recently.


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

The instructor of our obedience class was just saying today that the ones like the one the black lab has on aren't good for their inner neck parts (trachea, etc). That's all I really have to offer!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

When Romeo (my cream poodle) got injured as a puppy and had to have stitches, my vet used the soft Elizabethan collar. It is so soft that it never stays in place the way it does on the picture and therefore doesn't offer much protection. I was just lucky that Romeo is very tolorant to pain/itching and he never tried to lick himself. 

I would go with the inflatable color.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I used the inlatable collar and it worked well for us .. It is like a bumper guard .. Ahnold could not reach his operative site yet he adjusted to it really quickly . He kept bumping into things with the traditional collar .. He had no problem with the new one I think he liked it . He never tried to remove it ..
The added benefit was that when Cosmo wanted to play and he would try and grab him near the neck for the neck and roll he could not get to him ..
it is a little pricey - my husband was in shock but I think it is worth it . I still have it and can use it again and again . it slides on their regualr collar ..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't have any personal experience, but 2 weeks ago in Maddie's obedience class, the owner of 2 German shepherds that had been in the class came alone to watch. When I asked him where his pups were, he said they both were home. They had recently had surgery and they had the "BiteNot" collar on, and BOTH got staph skin infections from them!  Maybe it doesn't allow the skin to breathe? I'm not sure what the problem is, but I think I might steer away from that particular one.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

After one day in the elizabethan collar _ I went on-line and found Jasper the bite-not collar- found a local store that had them and boy did it make a difference! 

When Jasper came home from his surgery looking like little bo peep. He was so miserable and I think a lot of it came from the e-collar. He would bump into things and then just stand there and let his head (and collar fall all the way down to the floor--- and he would just stay that way looking so dejected. And although the the collar kept him from licking his wound- the collar scratched his wound. The vet suggested I use a pair of my husbands boxers on him to protect the wound. But that didn't work. 

But once I put the bite-not collar on him he was his self again. he could get through the doggy door to his potty area- he could see- he could go on walks--- but he coudln't get at the wound even enough to be scratched by the collar. There is no way either of could have bared 2 weeks with the e-collar. 

I reccomend it highly--glad we have one for Cash who will have his operation in early MAY. 

good luck


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, were were you 2 weeks ago?  
Shelby was spayed and the E collar my vet uses is a big pain. Once we got it off for feeding, it was almost impossible to put back on. Then I bought the inflatable one, and she almost went berserk when I put it on her. So, she opened up the incision a little. We put a bandaid on it and then wrapped her in gauze, which worked great. But I think I'm going to buy the "no bite" one to have on hand, just in case


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry I didn't write this sooner. I thought I wrote about it on the nueter thread-- 

Yes they say it goes easier for boys --- but I felt so bad for my guy we had a miserable 10 days. And on about day 8 my husband took Jasper out to play and Jas landed right on a ball and let a out a yelp and for two days his glorious tail just hung down limp-no response to anything--- we were so nervous that we caused nerve damage. But this "tail" ends well. 

you will just have to get a third playmate for Shelby and Kodi and then you can try out the Bite not collar  (that's just the sort of justification those inflicted with MHS take advantage of..."sweety we just have to get another...we haven''t tries the bite not collar yet..."


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, thanks for the chuckle. I can just picture the poor little guy falling on the ball. I know it's not funny, but the picture in my mind is.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout was neutered last Thursday. Before the surgery, our vet told us that only about 5% of the dogs bother their stitches and need an e-collar. When we picked up Scout that night, he already had an e-collar on! However, the e-collar they put on him must have been a bit too big because he could squirm right out of it. Luckily, I had already bought a Bite Not collar in case he would need it... and, he has been wearing it ever since. Even today, one week after the surgery, Scout tried to bite at his stitches when I took off the Bite Not collar. So, it is back on. He doesn't seem to be bothered by wearing it (although he does look like he is wearing a whiplash collar). He will get his stitches out next week.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

okay the 5% needing them seems more like it because I was going gezz my 2 girls never needed one and I can only remember one of my parents dogs ever using one! 

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My vet calls it "the cone of shame." LOL. Biscuit did fine with it when neutered---even learned to scoop up his toys with it. It didn't slow him down a bit. Now he's wearing one again because he has a hotspot between his toes that he was aggravating w/licking. He manages just fine---I think I hate it more than he does.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Scout is recovering quickly! 

Kara


----------

